# Just moved to Sharm!!



## ashleyp (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey

Im a 26 male, just moved to Sharm for my work. Thing is, I'm mostly on my own right now so I just want to meet new people.
A little about me....
Originally from London, I have been living in different countries and different places since the age of 19. Most recently in Spain for the last 2 years.
Got an awesome job in Naama Bay, but I havn't met anyone really. No-one my age range with similar interests etc. And as my Job right now is computer work, I'm mostly indoors (unless the kids next door drag me out to play football). :ranger:

So just say hi!
Just for a chat on here or facebook or whatever. 
I only joined 5 minutes ago, so bear with me!

Cheers

Ash


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Ash and welcome to the forum.

Just get yourself out there and strut you stuff lol

Maiden


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

ashleyp said:


> Hey
> 
> Im a 26 male, just moved to Sharm for my work. Thing is, I'm mostly on my own right now so I just want to meet new people.
> A little about me....
> ...


Welcome Ash - where are you working??
I cannot really offer you much in ways of social company given that I spend all day at work and all night with my daughter - but I can tell you there are many people in Sharm our age (I'm 24). 
If you're Naama Bay based - one of the best places to head for good company would either be Tavern Bar or Camel Bar, even if you just pop in after work you'll probably find a few. Especially in Camel bar, most go there as soon as the dive boats get in for one before heading home, then probably back out again later. 
How long have you been in Sharm?? People, on the whole, are pretty friendly out here so I'm sure you'll meet some good friends soon enough.

Sam


----------



## Bubbles67 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sam said:


> Welcome Ash - where are you working??
> I cannot really offer you much in ways of social company given that I spend all day at work and all night with my daughter - but I can tell you there are many people in Sharm our age (I'm 24).
> If you're Naama Bay based - one of the best places to head for good company would either be Tavern Bar or Camel Bar, even if you just pop in after work you'll probably find a few. Especially in Camel bar, most go there as soon as the dive boats get in for one before heading home, then probably back out again later.
> How long have you been in Sharm?? People, on the whole, are pretty friendly out here so I'm sure you'll meet some good friends soon enough.
> ...


Hi Ash..I'm actually an expat in Portugal but like looking in on Egypt adn I tend to visit once a year to go diving....I am one of those who usually get of the dive boat at the end of the day and end up in the Camel Bar (when in Sharm!)

Don't know if I'm going to make it out there this year..but I would love to be where you are, apart from its even hotter than Portugal in the Summer.

Get down to Camel Bar and if you haven't yet then go and get a wetsuit on and see what else Naama Bay has to offer...

Hi to all the guys at Emperor too.


----------

